# 20 Bar G-Shock - not for SCUBA?



## marcusa (May 20, 2008)

Hi Fora members,

My new G-Shock GW5525 claims 20 Bar water resistance, and yet the watch instruction manual has a table that says it is good for swimming, snorkeling, but NOT Scuba. Do you think this is a misprint?

Thanks!


----------



## egner08 (Jan 19, 2007)

you're good. quite a few forum members scuba with their G's. oh, and the navy seals do too


----------



## marcusa (May 20, 2008)

Right, so why would Casio's manual say otherwise? Strange, no? Is the company just being hyper conservative?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Watch company's are notoriously famous for covering their butts when it comes to such things... Come to think of it, all company's are good about that arent they. I just bought a Black and Decker hedge trimmer. The manual has 2 pages dedicated to not touching the moving blades while in operation. Really? Huh... I thought that was ok. Im not kidding here. 

You should see all the threads concerning pushing buttons under water.  (Your manuals also says no to that).


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

I reckon there is an element of them covering their behind on it but also an element of standard form manuals - the last few pages are exactly the same in almost all casios.

Also...how would they get anyone to buy a frogman if they didn't say this about all the other G's lolol


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

See this  excellent post.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
yep - it's a sad development that Casio get's more and more restrictive about what you can and cannot do with a G-Shock :roll:. For example the manual of the DW-6600 (which is in production for 12 years now I think) states that it's ok to press buttons under water but not recessed buttons (the adjust button). The G-9000 Mudman also still says this. But already the new Muddies like GW-9000A and GW-9010 say it's not ok to press buttons under water. And then my GW-2000 is the first G-Shock I own (maybe the GW-9200 also had this restriction:think that also says scuba diving is not ok with a 200m rated watch - I mean Casio please come on - what comes next? If they continue in this fashion in 10 years you won't be allowed to swim with a G if you wanna keep your guarantee :roll:.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

that also says scuba diving is not ok with a 200m rated watch - I mean Casio please come on - what comes next? If they continue in this fashion in 10 years you won't be allowed to swim with a G if you wanna keep your guarantee :roll:.

Greetings, Sedi [/quote]

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## marcusa (May 20, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> See this  excellent post.


Thank you very much for the link to a great article.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Real Work Watches...US navy diver with protrek...not even a G shock!*



marcusa said:


> Hi Fora members,
> 
> My new G-Shock GW5525 claims 20 Bar water resistance, and yet the watch instruction manual has a table that says it is good for swimming, snorkeling, but NOT Scuba. Do you think this is a misprint?
> 
> Thanks!


Like everyone else jokes about...casio being ultra conservative and setting the bar low.

Check out my post, with one US navy diver wearing a protrek. The proof is in the pudding.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=255091

and other casio's in action:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=245189


----------



## chetztro (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Real Work Watches...US navy diver with protrek...not even a G shock!*

Well, I've read the manual handbook in my old Ethno-G and it's clearly described that G's with 20bar water resistant are meant for scuba diving as well.

However, since most watches now requires a more delicate technology to be described as a diving watch, some wrist watch manufacturers nowadays prefer to set the bar lower as to comply with the current regulation mentioning that diving watch should have an ISO 6425 certificate which defines test standards and features for watches suitable for diving with underwater breathing apparatus in depths of 100 m or more. Watches conforming to ISO 6425 are marked with the word *DIVER'S* to distinguish diving watches from look alike watches that are not suitable for actual scuba diving.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diving_watches

Maybe, well I'm just saying maybe, that to acquire such certificate require quite a great expense that G-Shock need to set their bar lower for most G's beside Frogman as marketing strategy pointed for people in need of diving watches so that they have to purchase the Frogman that cost more than most average G's.

I don't dive, but after reading various topics here I can assure you that there's no doubt most G's with 20bar water resistant can and will survive any scuba diving activities.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

There was someone on another forum who pressure-tested a non G-Shock Casio rated at 100m to 1,000m. And it wasn't even in particularly good condition before the test...


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

From Casio.com -

http://www.casio.com/products/Timepiece/G-Shock/DW6600C-1V/

DW6600C-1V - (at ONE time Navy SEAL issue watch - no B/S, for REAL)

" 200 Meter Water Resistant "

http://www.casio.com/products/Timepiece/G-Shock/GW200MS-1/

GW200MS-1 (G-shock FROGMAN - a real "dive" watch

" ISO 200M Water Resistant "

It's got everything to do with the "ISO" standard as someone else stated.

THAT said, have others here (recreational divers) dove w/ "regular" 20 BAR / 600 ft. water resistant G-shocks that are NOT Frogmen models? YES

DID the Navy issue 6600s as listed above at ONE time to SEALs? YES

I think too it's a more "CYA" on Casio's part than anything else, but that said even if I were just a "recreational" diver, I'd personally still use dive computer too anyway (which NONE of these watches are).

Do you NEED a Frogman to dive? No. Is it probablly better than using just a regular 20 BAR rated G-shock? Yes, but again I am sure you can get away w/ it and some here HAVE.

Persoanlly I'd strap on my 6600 and my SOG SEAL knife and dive in and play wanna be SEAL w/ my Spiderman snorkle and flippers too! 

J/K


----------

